# I'm good at it / I am good at it



## ehu261

Hi,

  How does one say en francais "I am good at it" or "I am bad at it"? Does one use "bien" ou "mal" in these instances?

  If you know the answer, please reply. Thanks!!!!!!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## pascalmaison78

ehu261 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> How does one say en francais "I am good at it" or "I am bad at it"? Does one use "bien" ou "mal" in these instances?
> 
> If you know the answer, please reply. Thanks!!!!!!


Well, "I'm good at ..." could be translated as : "Je suis (assez) bon à/en .. " 
And "I'm bad at ..." could be translated as " Je suis mauvais/nul à/en .."


----------



## polaire

"Douée" is another, stronger way of expressing that someone is good at something.  I guess that "talentueux/se" would be yet another way.

http://french.about.com/cs/vocabulary/g/doue.htm


----------



## alibahbah

hi,

i am trying to say "because i am good at it."

is it " parce que j'en suis fort."  ?

i am talking about les sciences


----------



## marget

I think you want to say "J'y suis fort". Y would be used to replace "en" sciences.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sorry to disagree but I would tend to say neither  
It depends what you have said before but I think you can get by by simply saying something like:
*"je suis fort/bon/pas mauvais" *...


----------



## alibahbah

the sentence is "My favourite lesson is science because i find it interesting and i am good at it."

i said "Mon cours préféré, c'est les sciences parce que je le trouve intéressant et j'en suis fort."


----------



## DearPrudence

Well, I don't really know but I think I would drop the "at it" in the French version ...
*"...  et que je suis fort (dans cette matière)"*

Not really inspired


----------



## pieanne

Et je suis bon dans ce cours?
Et là je suis fort?


----------



## CélineK.

Prepositions!!!  Argh!!!
Would I be right in saying that "bon à" is followed by a verb and "bon en" a noun, like so:
Je suis bon en maths?
Je suis bon à jouer au foot?
Je corrige les "rédations de soi" des étudiants et moi, je ne sais pas quelle est correcte!
Merci!


----------



## pastrygirl

Peut-on aussi dire _je suis fort(e) en ... ???_


----------



## CélineK.

ou bien fort(e) à (verbe)?
tant de questions!


----------



## Cath.S.

être fort en:
_Il est fort en maths._
_être fort / bon  à_

For to be good at + verb, I suggest either using a noun and different construction whenever possible,
_He's good at being a dad_
=>
_Il fait un bon père,_
_Il est bon père,_
_c'est un bon père,_

or using
_*savoir* (*bien*):_
_He is good at solving problems_
_Il sait (bien) résoudre les problèmes_


----------



## troubleshoot1001

Bonjour,

My sentence is "I am an actor and I'm good at it"
Would it be "Je suis un acteur et j'y suis bon" ?

Or just make it shorter "I am an actor who good at it" if possible in French.

Merci


----------



## Micia93

"je suis un acteur et je suis doué / je me défends bien "
"I am an actor who good at it" doesn't fit, I'm afraid

:=)


----------



## rolmich

"je suis un acteur et je suis bon dans mon domaine".
mon domaine = my field


----------



## A-class-act

Mon cours préféré, c'est les sciences parce que je le trouve intéressant et je me trouve très bien dedans.


----------



## Souxie

Le mieux, je pense: *Mon cours préféré c'est sciences car je trouve ça intéressant et que j'y suis bon.*


----------



## philosophia

ou encore : ce que je préfère, c'est le cours de sciences, parce que je le trouve intéressant et que je suis doué(e) pour ça / parce que je trouve ça intéressant et que je suis doué(e).


----------



## frognsausage

Hi

Can I say "j'en suis fort(e)" for "I'm good at it"?

Eg.

I like English because I'm good at it

J'aime l'anglais parce que j'en suis fort

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yllanos

sorry no you can't. you can say "j'aime l'anglais parce je suis bon à ça", ou "parce que je suis fort en langues".
please wait for other options, there must be plenty of ways to phrase it correctly


----------



## frognsausage

j'y suis fort?


----------



## Franck Bronte

Hi, 

_j'en suis fort(e)_ means nothing but you was very close. 

You can say
J'aime l'anglais parce que je suis bon.


----------



## frognsausage

So, in French you can omit the "at it" and just say "because I'm good" 

(I was going by the construction "j'en suis sûr" - oh well, I tried!)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mylaine

pqrce que je suis doué pour cela...parce que j'ai de bonnes capacités

parce que j'ai des capacités certaines en Anglais

parce que j'y excelle...un peu prétentieux mais rigolo!


----------



## OnPoint

How about "J'y suis doué"?  (I am gifted at it.)


----------



## franc 91

Un collègien or une collègienne would say something like this - Moi, j'aime l'anglais parce que moi j'y arrive bien et j'ai toujours eu les bonnes notes, oui l'anglais ça me plaît.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
L’expression complète est «je suis fort *en* anglais».
Malheureusement, il est impossible de pronominaliser le complément «en anglais» au moyen d’un pronom adverbial qui correspondrait à la préposition «en».
Pour beaucoup de prépositions, ce pronom adverbial existe : 
Pour «sur», c’est «dessus»
Pour «dans», c’est «dedans»
Pour «à», c’est «Y»,
Pour «de», c’est «en».
Mais pour certaines prépositions, (comme «en» ou «par»), c’est impossible.


----------



## persona67

J'aime bien la première suggestion de frognsausage "parce que j'y suis fort"...


----------



## Yllanos

parce que je me débrouille pas mal
parce que je suis plutôt bon
parce que je suis sacrément bon


----------



## NiallerNinja

frognsausage said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I say "j'en suis fort(e)" for "I'm good at it"?
> 
> Eg.
> 
> I like English because I'm good at it
> 
> J'aime l'anglais parce que j'en suis fort
> 
> Merci d'avance



A QUESTION: If I am saying "I am good at it" would "Je suis bon" work? Here is the full sentence:
"J'aime lancer du poids parce que je suis bon." I would say "je suis forte" but I am pretty sure thta aslo means strong, which I am not, and I'm afraid that is what my teacher might interpret that as since lancer du poids means shotput i french.


----------



## Special Agent Dale Cooper

_"...parce que *je suis bon*." _ Perfectly correct !

However, rather than _"J'aime lancer du poids"_ (= _I like to throw weight_ ), you shoud use _"J'aime *le* lancer *de* poids"_, which is the proper name of the discipline (just like _"J'aime le foot"_, _"J'aime la natation"_ etc).


----------

